# AVG Free-Update verhindert Systemstart



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2014)

Ein kleiner Tipp für die Nutzer von AVG Free: Das aktuelle Update scheint unter Windows 7 x64 nach dem aufgeforderten Neustart einen Bluescreen (BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO) zu produzieren. Zumindest bei mir auf zwei Systemen. Abgesicherter Modus ist dann auch nicht möglich. Einzige Möglichkeit zur Zeit die Dateien 

avgidsha.sys
avgmfx64.sys
avgldx64.sys
avgidsdrivera.sys
avgloga.sys
avgrkx64.sys
avgtdia.sys
avgtpx64.sys

in der Notfallkonsole mit del-Befehl (wahlweise auch Linux-Livesystem + rm) aus c:/windows/system32/drivers zu löschen und anschließend manuell (Backup liegt in C:\Windows\System32\config\RegBack - Rechte anpassen nicht vergessen!) oder durch die Systemstartreparatur die Registry wiederherzustellen. "Letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" funktioniert nicht. Es stehen exakt die oben genannten Dateien im Bootlog.


----------



## seventyseven (19. Januar 2014)

Bitdefender Pro gibts im ebay doch schon für'n 10er... Was soll dieses Free-zeug großartig bringen ?


----------



## nfsgame (19. Januar 2014)

Was soll dieser Kommentar bringen? Ich wollte weder eine Diskussion anregen, was "Free-zeug" (man achte auf die Schreibweise) bringt, noch ob AVG, Bitdefender oder sonst etwas den heiligen Gral darstellt...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (19. Januar 2014)

Ah, das gab es doch vor etwa einem Jahr mit einer Version von AVAST schon mal.

Habe da für einen Freund was "frickeln" müssen.. Werde mir den Thread mal lieber hier irgendwo anpinnen, vielleicht brauche ich ihn noch mal..

Danke


----------

